

Mundaneum - DanBC
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mundaneum

======
Dorian-Marie
> It aimed to gather together all the world's knowledge and classify it
> according to a system they developed called the Universal Decimal
> Classification.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Decimal_Classificati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Decimal_Classification)

> UDC codes can describe any type of document or object to any desired level
> of detail.

~~~
webwielder2
So basically continue codes from NES games.

